# Quicken on Vista - Attachment issues!



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been trying for a month now to migrate Quicken Deluxe 2008 from my XP laptop to my new Vista laptop, but there's a bug in the software where image attachments just are not properly handled in Vista.

I've tried on my 32-bit Vista PC and my 64-bit Vista laptop. I tried running as administrator or in XP Service Pack 2 compatibility mode, but when I have multiple attachments on a transaction, Vista will only show the image for the first attachment and won't even show the icons for the attachments in the left pane of the attachment viewer.

I contacted Intuit/Quicken and they can not resolve the problem. After searching on the Intuit forums, I see I'm not alone with this issue.

I want to give my XP laptop to my family, but can't let it go until Quicken resolves the issue with Vista and attachments ... my luck, it won't even be fixed until Quicken 2009 comes out, so that's two more months!

s anyone here using Quicken on Vista? How are you managing without being able to view all attachments?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Drew2k..

Quickens difficulties with Vista are, in a word, legendary.

There is a solution for you to tide you over until Quicken gets their act together. Download a free copy of Microsoft's Virtual PC 2007 and install it on your Vista machine. This will give you a virtual window to operate in, and you will need to take your XP disc and create a new disc with XP on it as an iso file. Once you have created this file, drag the iso file icon on to the small cd icon in the lower left corner of the virtual screen. This will install XP into the virtual window. When XP finishes installing, run all the updates thru service pak 3. Don't bother with antivirus software unless you really plan on doing something besides run Quicken.

Install Quicken and run it normally in the XP Window. You will have acces to printers, network, etc, just as if you were on an xp machine. 

I had to do this when Netscreen delayed for nearly 14 months their conversion of the VPN application to Vista.

This will work until Quicken figures things out.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Larry - Thanks! This a great idea, but unfortunately I don't have an XP disc!

I've got only the recovery/restore DVD that I created from the laptop, so I'm sure that won't work ...


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Drew,

If you have a valid XP license there are plenty of places to get the code. Microsoft will send replacement disks if you can find the right spot on their site...or you can borrow one from a friend.

Even if the copy doesn't accept your product number...if it is valid they have a utility that is part of the WGA stuff that will accept it and authorize the software for you.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Ken - Thanks, unfortunately the only license I have is going with my current XP laptop to its new owner, some lucky member of my family.

I have an MSDN Universal license that I rarely use so I was thinking of just downloading XP from there...

This would really be a non-issue if Quicken would just resolve they problem!


----------

